# Quadra Fire 2000 info



## chichas (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm looking for stove for my downstairs and came across someone selling a Quadra Fire 2000. I can't find any info about it online but from what I can tell it was made in the mid 80's. Looks to be in good shape but I want to know if this thing can burn for 8 hours or more.


----------



## webfish (Jan 4, 2018)

There was a thread in 2013. Not sure the users ever had any luck finding info. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/battling-a-baffling-baffle.117288/#post-1569402


----------



## chichas (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks! Weird that I didn't see that in my search. Stove I'm looking at is in far better shape but the folks selling it know nothing about it and are trying to get $1K for it.  Never going to happen. But for 300-400 bucks it might if I can get an 8 hour burn out of it. Just looking for info as to if that is possible.


----------



## Safetymark (Thursday at 11:34 AM)

chichas said:


> I'm looking for stove for my downstairs and came across someone selling a Quadra Fire 2000. I can't find any info about it online but from what I can tell it was made in the mid 80's. Looks to be in good shape but I want to know if this thing can burn for 8 hours or more.


I just saw your post from several years ago. 
I've been offered a Quadra fire 2000. Did you end up buying that stove in 2018? And if so, how has it been? 
Thanks!!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Yesterday at 12:26 PM)

Hi!  It looks like they were last here in 2018.   They had a Blaze King, so they probably didn’t buy the quad.


----------

